# Stretch marks...



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

So on the inside of both biceps I have some small stretch marks. Not really noticed them but my mum pointed them out before.

Ovbiously I don't want them. Whats the best way to get rid of and prevent anymore?

Got some bio oil knocking around but is there any other vits that could help?

Cheers


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> So on the inside of both biceps I have some small stretch marks. Not really noticed them but my mum pointed them out before.
> 
> Ovbiously I don't want them. Whats the best way to get rid of and prevent anymore?
> 
> ...


Simple answer is stop getting bigger too quickly. You only get stretch marks when your muscles grow too quick for your skin to keep up. I have loads. Dont mind them tbh.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You're stuck with them, I'm afraid. There's plenty of stuff out there that says it will get rid of them but they're all snake-oil charms. Perhaps the only thing that helps in the short term is to drink plenty of water and stay well hydrated.

Time may fade them but the only other option you've got is to try to build muscle so that you stretch the skin again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheers boys. Yeah read water might help, and also seen some people recommending vit e and vit d


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Cheers boys. Yeah read water might help, and also seen some people recommending vit e and vit d


To be honest mate it starts with one and then before you know it that one gets bigger and more appear the bigger you get. There isnt all that much you can do about it. If you are growing quickly then they will just come. I have em all over my biceps, on my front and rear delts and my legs. I remember getting my first and actually smiling as it showed fast growth. My mate was the same. He actually rang me to say he had his first. This was a good few years back though :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Its all nonsense m8, if you are going to get them you will. Nothing you can do to prevent it, ive tried everything.

Bio oil / sunbed will take the redness out of them thats it, they are there for good tho


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I suppose it shows growth I suppose. Going to drink loads now and maybe give this bio oil a bash.

But I'm still under the care of a derm so I can ask her too 

- - - Updated - - -



Dave said:


> Its all nonsense m8, if you are going to get them you will. Nothing you can do to prevent it, ive tried everything.
> 
> Bio oil / sunbed will take the redness out of them thats it, they are there for good tho


I would give the sun bed a bash but on accutane currently so gonna stay away


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

If you leave them to themselves they will fade over time. Dont waste money on these totally bollox 'cures'. Most tell you to apply them for months anyway over which time the marks would have faded anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

rchippex said:


> If you leave them to themselves they will fade over time. Dont waste money on these totally bollox 'cures'. Most tell you to apply them for months anyway over which time the marks would have faded anyway.


Fingers crossed mate.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Just unlucky mate sum people get them some dont(lucky gits),for some resaon doing incline flyes on a chest session i can be sure of a few fresh marks after it ,that said i started applying moistriser before my sessions to see if i can reduce the marks so hope i see improvement ,got some realy bad one when i was younger growing up and just seem to got so much bigger after started lifting.

Btw bio oil did nothing for me.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Battle scars mate, wear them proudly !


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Battle scars mate, wear them proudly !


How can any one wear them proudly they look awful ,Take it u dont have them ?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

steviethe spark said:


> How can any one wear them proudly they look awful ,Take it u dont have them ?


I agree, can't stand the fcukers, I wouldn't say I've grown quickly either, these have been getting worse since I first started training, tried everything


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dips are what gave me mine around the armpit. thing thats fcuks me off is its worse on 1 side


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> dips are what gave me mine around the armpit. thing thats fcuks me off is its worse on 1 side


For some strange reason iget them only on my right hand side .wtf?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

ditz said:


> I agree, can't stand the fcukers, I wouldn't say I've grown quickly either, these have been getting worse since I first started training, tried everything
> 
> View attachment 96662


Mine arn't no way near as big as them mate. Just wanted to catch them before they got bigger to be honest. Going to keep an eye on them though


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

steviethe spark said:


> For some strange reason iget them only on my right hand side .wtf?


mine is the left which is my weaker side. I think it goes back to when i tried dips for the first time and i dropped out on my left side and got a mad stretching on that side. other than that and a few lil ones on the inside elbow joint from heavy curls am smark free

gonna find out if i can get them tattooed over once they heal up


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I actually quite like mine :thumbup1:


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres what my strech marks look like ,Why do u like strech marks?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> I agree, can't stand the fcukers, I wouldn't say I've grown quickly either, these have been getting worse since I first started training, tried everything
> 
> View attachment 96662


You've got it easy there, I have 4 going 6" accross from under my pit each about 0.5" in width. Both sides. Up round the back too, down the biceps, up my groin, back of knees, small ones on elbows, hips etc

All over, nothing works. As I've said before I've had mild success with a 1.5mm derma roller and using all the creams and lotions after it.

I'm not even that big and I was making fantastic progress, it's stopping me doing what I want and I hate it, I love training and could be in great shape but can't


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

BoxerJay said:


> You've got it easy there, I have 4 going 6" accross from under my pit each about 0.5" in width. Both sides. Up round the back too, down the biceps, up my groin, back of knees, small ones on elbows, hips etc
> 
> All over, nothing works. As I've said before I've had mild success with a 1.5mm derma roller and using all the creams and lotions after it.
> 
> I'm not even that big and I was making fantastic progress, it's stopping me doing what I want and I hate it, I love training and could be in great shape but can't


sounds like u have it bad mate ,all depends on weather u let it bother u ,like some said on here they dont let it bother them.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> sounds like u have it bad mate ,all depends on weather u let it bother u ,like some said on here they dont let it bother them.


It's got to the point where it's stupid for me to continue, they are already ridiculous if I keep going I can't imagine what I will end up looking like. I go through fazes of not being bothered and then others where I am disgusted. Just maintain what i've got and try and get a little stronger / faster / better endurance.

Ohh well.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tell me about it, I keep toying with the idea of mt2 and a tan to distract from them, but mt2 worries me a bit too much for it to be a simple choice!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Tell me about it, I keep toying with the idea of mt2 and a tan to distract from them, but mt2 worries me a bit too much for it to be a simple choice!


What is it / does it do?

Should order a 1.5mm derma roller, does make a difference over time.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

BoxerJay said:


> It's got to the point where it's stupid for me to continue, they are already ridiculous if I keep going I can't imagine what I will end up looking like. I go through fazes of not being bothered and then others where I am disgusted. Just maintain what i've got and try and get a little stronger / faster / better endurance.
> 
> Ohh well.


Feel for ya mate but i love lifting so much dont think i would let them bother me that much,try putting on moistuier before training on the parts were ur gettin them and see if it helps .


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> What is it / does it do?
> 
> Should order a 1.5mm derma roller, does make a difference over time.


Search mt2/melanotan on here mate have a read up.. Being pale doesn't help one bit with the appearance of them, and I can't get a natural tan for sh*t :lol:

Potential sides (if I'm honest it's only the eyesight and moles that put me off) seem a bit much to me!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> So on the inside of both biceps I have some small stretch marks. Not really noticed them but my mum pointed them out before.
> 
> Ovbiously I don't want them. Whats the best way to get rid of and prevent anymore?
> 
> ...


TO a degree stretch marks are determined by genetics, if either parents have them you will too, they are caused by the lack of collagen and elasticity in the dermis which leads to the stretching and scaring of the skin.

Look for lotions that have Retin-A (to promote cell turnover and healing), vitamin E, vitamin C, hydroxy acids and peptides. Retin-A stimulates collagen growth, plus increases the thickness of your skin, skin-cell turnover and the flow of blood to your skin. Lotions with high levels of vitamin C help your skin produce collagen and make your skin look brighter. Hydroxy acids also make the skin look brighter and improve the quality of collagen and elastic fibers. Peptides are small pieces of collagen that can penetrate and reach the dermis, the layer where collagen is produced. Some popular lotions on the market include Trilastin and Striafade.

Eat well and keep hydrated .

Kaza


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

time to start praying that they don't effect me as bad as they have some of you boys!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> time to start praying that they don't effect me as bad as they have some of you boys!


Nothing worse than being willing to give total dedication and effort to something and something stops you from doing so


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> Nothing worse than being willing to give total dedication and effort to something and something stops you from doing so


I know mate must be so grim x


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

well happens to ladies all the time through pregnancy...

there is one health condition you need to be aware of regarding stretch marks, Cushing's syndrome is a hormonal disorder caused by prolonged exposure of the body's tissues to high levels of the hormone cortisol. Sometimes called hypercortisolism, Cushing's syndrome is relatively rare and most commonly affects adults aged 20 to 50. People who are obese and have type 2 diabetes, along with poorly controlled blood glucose-also called blood sugar-and high blood pressure, have an increased risk of developing the disorder.Signs and symptoms of Cushing's syndrome vary, but most people with the disorder have upper body obesity, a rounded face, increased fat around the neck, and relatively slender arms and legs. Children tend to be obese with slowed growth rates.

Other signs appear in the skin, which becomes fragile and thin, bruises easily, and heals poorly. Purple or pink stretch marks may appear on the abdomen, thighs, buttocks, arms, and breasts. The bones are weakened, and routine activities such as bending, lifting, or rising from a chair may lead to backaches and rib or spinal column fractures.

Women with Cushing's syndrome usually have excess hair growth on their face, neck, chest, abdomen, and thighs. Their menstrual periods may become irregular or stop. Men may have decreased fertility with diminished or absent desire for sex and, sometimes, erectile dysfunction

however most is due to just getting bigger too fast, so slow it down

kaza


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Get that Bio Oil into your affected areas on a regular basis, may help bring down the purpleness but they marks will always be there, luckily mine are only really under the armpits..


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

You can go to gp get some prescription for better creams , or My miss saying somethoing about some lasers lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

rchippex said:


> To be honest mate it starts with one and then before you know it that one gets bigger and more appear the bigger you get. There isnt all that much you can do about it. If you are growing quickly then they will just come. I have em all over my biceps, on my front and rear delts and my legs. I remember getting my first and actually smiling as it showed fast growth. My mate was the same. He actually rang me to say he had his first. This was a good few years back though :laugh:


That very same thing just happend to me today hahah i had a little tense up in the mirrior when i noticed a red mark. I changed position to examin further and i found a patch of stretch marks on each arm , quite chuffed actually ..hehe;D


----------



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

ive got it quite bad under my left arm in my pit but where they have grown they are now visible theres only 3 or 4 but theyre wide little feckers and can be seen when im relaxed just on the edge of my pit i have a tiny little one coming above it, i hope that ****es off because it will be very noticeable that one will be... fake tan might work?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got stretch marks all over my arms back and chest, and there all big, for them to go you need to use bio oil repeatedly for a good few months and no body can stand being greasy for that long. so yea just wait them out they'l fade a bit eventually


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Assume someone already has said it, but bio oil will do you well.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I have em under both armpits and all over my glutes


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jazz_11 said:


> ive got it quite bad under my left arm in my pit but where they have grown they are now visible theres only 3 or 4 but theyre wide little feckers and can be seen when im relaxed just on the edge of my pit i have a tiny little one coming above it, i hope that ****es off because it will be very noticeable that one will be... fake tan might work?


Theyre going to get worse mate, be proud of them or slow down. I dont know an awful lot about fake tan as its not my thing but you could try it if you like, doubt it would work though pal.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just be proud that your growing! I was a bit edgy about them when I first got them but now I don't care I got some big ones but it is what it is! I want to be big... I expect that! Along as I don't get them on my hips I'm fine! I've even gone one on my fore arm!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Think some people just have a pre disposition to them my mate who i train with is far bigger than me lifts a lot heavier than me and doesnt have a single stretch mark were as i have them on both biceps and my stomach and have had since i was a kid


----------

